# First Motorcycle Clubhouse 1903



## filmonger (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks like this was the first official Motorcycle clubhouse...at least that is the claim

From the bicycling world 1903
http://library.si.edu/digital-library/book/bicyclingworld471903newy


----------

